
Guy Reveals Airtel Inserts JavaScript into Browsers, Gets Threatened with Jail Time - jfuhrman
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150609/06505631281/guy-reveals-airtel-secretly-inserting-javascript-gets-threatened-with-jail-criminal-copyright-infringement.shtml
======
anonbanker
The most important part, buried halfway down:

 _" On top of that, the lawyers sent a DMCA notice to GitHub, which caved in
and took it down. This is despite GitHub's recent promise not to take things
down without first alerting the users in question."_

